
How to find MH370? - chris_overseas
https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.09315
======
chris_overseas
This article also gives a readable background and summary of the problem and
theory:
[https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&obj...](https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12173137)

